# quarter mile time for these mods?



## youngGoat (Aug 14, 2010)

have a 2006 6spd GTO, looking to getting CAI, Throttle body, stainless stell throttle body, mild cam, full exhasut and a tune what could i expect roughly at the track? I was thinking low 12's?


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

put 450$ into some street radials and you might get close


----------



## 04torridm6 (Oct 25, 2008)

Best bet is to see what you can do with it stock.....1/4 mile all boils down to the first 60 ft....get out of the hole and your time will show it....as for the mod list low 12 is resonable with some softer tires


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

It all depends if you know how to drive. 

I've seen people that OWN "12 second" cars run no better than low 14's, then put someone else behind the wheel for just one run and they ran high 11's

Your car is only as fast as YOU can drive it.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about numbers too much. They don't really matter. Too many outside factors that mess with things. Only thing that really matters is your personal best before and after mods.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> I wouldn't worry about numbers too much. They don't really matter. Too many outside factors that mess with things. Only thing that really matters is your personal best before and after mods.


what... try telling your buddy you have all these mods. And are running 14 sec. they will laugh him out of the room. numbers do matter. practice your launch and everything else will take care of its self.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The exhaust and TB won't give you much bang for the buck that's for sure and I'd push that way down your list. With a 6sp you'd be best off investing in some spare wheels w/drag tires (bias ply would be best) to get your launch down without spinning. So much of a drag time is in the launch. With a good DA, good tires, a new shifter, the _right_ cam and a really good tune the potential would be high 11s. If you don't have those and don't have that much experience in dragging and shifting a M6 you might find yourself stuck in the 13s. I've seen lots of guys that say "they can drive" that really can't. BTW my car can't hook up at all and with a cam only LS1 _should_ be in the high 11s but I'm stuck in the lower 12s. I need those bias plied tires too.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm surprised those widened wheels aren't helping you out any, Svede.:confused


A shifter for sure would help, I think a clutch should be on that list as well, I've noticed mine feels like it slips a tad when shifting quickly. A two-step would be some fun equipment to have too, but honestly I haven't heard of very many people doing that though...


----------



## Black06GTO (Nov 13, 2010)

whats the typical cost for a day at the racetrack? how many passes does ea person get? how does that work?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm sure it vaires based on the track you go to but at the street legal drags at Auto Club Speedway in Fontana, Ca., they charge $20. They do this about 8 times a year. The gates open at 6am and you can basically run as many times as the number of cars present will allow. All cars must have current registration and proof of liability insurance. All cars must have mufflers.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

HP11 said:


> I'm sure it vaires based on the track you go to but at the street legal drags at Auto Club Speedway in Fontana, Ca., they charge $20. They do this about 8 times a year. The gates open at 6am and you can basically run as many times as the number of cars present will allow. All cars must have current registration and proof of liability insurance. All cars must have mufflers.


wow... thats strict. i guess it pays to live in ohio lol... all we have to do is show up with a valid Drivers liscence. some place all we have to do is show up and drive...


----------



## youngGoat (Aug 14, 2010)

ok a guy i know was telling me I wouldnt even get into mid 12s with a cam, exhaust, tune, and tires and his STOCK GOLF GTI with cat delete would beat me:lol:. thanks for your help guys!


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

740tank said:


> wow... thats strict. i guess it pays to live in ohio lol... all we have to do is show up with a valid Drivers liscence. some place all we have to do is show up and drive...


What track? Norwalk, Thompson, Dragway 42 all did inspections on both of my cars.

When i first relocated the battery to the trunk i didn't have a shut off switch and they wouldn't let me run.

My Saturn has the battery in the trunk factory and i couldn't run that without a switch.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

youngGoat said:


> ok a guy i know was telling me I wouldnt even get into mid 12s with a cam, exhaust, tune, and tires and his STOCK GOLF GTI with cat delete would beat me:lol:. thanks for your help guys!


I bet you could. My engine is completely stock, no headers, no tune, stock Bridgestones. All I have is a CAI, Drag bags, SLP rear sway bar and diff bushing an I managed a 13.29. My launches usually suck and I really need a ripshifter. I think with drag radials and a shifter alone combined with a good launch would get you into the 12s.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

06gtoin216 said:


> What track? Norwalk, Thompson, Dragway 42 all did inspections on both of my cars.
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

low 12 should be easy with the mods you list, maybe high 11's with good tires. just all depends if you know how to drive it. i ran my 04 a4 GTO with a 1.9 60' on nitto 555 k&n intake and slp loudmouth 2 catback and ran a 13.29 it was also 49 degrees.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Conservatively, I'd say high-mid 12's, stock weight.


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

I think 12s are reasonable with a tire. I wouldn't go bias though. Just get some MT Drag Radials and I would also recommend a clutch. Stay away from Spec, I have destroyed 2 of them and my car weighs 2900lbs without me in it. You have a lot more beef to move than I do.


----------

